
Deep Reinforcement Learning - olooney
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/deep-reinforcement-learning/
======
gk1
There's a link in the post to play around with the project but if you try to
fork it you'll get an error.

To get around this you have to create an account[0] first and then return to
the project.[1] Then you can fork/copy and re-run it.

[0] [https://www.dominodatalab.com/try](https://www.dominodatalab.com/try)

[1] [https://try.dominodatalab.com/u/domino-johnjoo/Deep-
Reinforc...](https://try.dominodatalab.com/u/domino-johnjoo/Deep-
Reinforcement-Learning/overview)

